# Glass/ceramic diffuser for DIY co2?



## xtremefun00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tired of messing with a powerhead to diffuse it. I'm looking for a glass and ceramic diffuser that works with a DIY co2 system. Any suggestions?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You might have better luck just running it into your filter intake. Some people swear by it..


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

the nano and rhinox 1000 from aqmagic are supposed to be compatible with DIY co2. I just ordered a nano so i'll let you know how it works. from what i've read, they're both supposed to work fine as long as you don't have any leaks. their ebay listings and store product pages are very explicit in regards to which diffusers are DIY compatible.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried using a diffuser with DIY.
I could not get enuff pressure built up to push the gas through the ceramic disc.
Charles


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

used glass/ceramic diffusers since I started with diy co2 last year never had a problem first I had a ebay one that worked great till I broke it cleaning, and then got ADA diffuser and still it worked just fine with diy,
If someone with diy co2 states it doesnt make enough pressure they have a leak in their system.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

_This offer includes 1 pcs of Nano Co2 Diffuser. Improve the growth & health of your plants with sufficient Co2 supply!

Atomic pores on the ceramic disc breaks down Carbon dioxide into tiny streams of bubbles
With high surface area per volume ratio, Co2 can easily dissolve
Experiments show Co2 dissolve rate close to 100%
Suitable for tanks below 20 US gallons
*Compatible for pressurized Co2 tanks & DIY yeast bottles*
Ensure the pressure of yeast bottle is high by adding more sugar and yeast_

http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=nano-co2-diffuser&cName=co2-equipment-diffuser


----------



## xtremefun00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll give aqmagic a shot.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

The aquamagic nano diffuser works with the DIY bottle. I've used it before I got a pressurized nano set up.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I ordered 3 diffusers from AQmagic----to say that their shipping leaves something to be desired is putting it lightly. Ive recieved 3 broken diffusers so far. They come shipped in a brown envelope with minimal padding. The small ones made it through OK, but the larger ones have yet to make it to me without being shattered.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

bigboij said:


> used glass/ceramic diffusers since I started with diy co2 last year never had a problem first I had a ebay one that worked great till I broke it cleaning, and then got ADA diffuser and still it worked just fine with diy,
> If someone with diy co2 states it doesnt make enough pressure they have a leak in their system.


There were NO leaks.
I use heavy duty plastic jugs with screw on caps (AriZona ice tea).
I installed a gasketed bulkfead fitting in the cap, then tubing into the diffuser.
I used soapy water in a spray bottle to check the tubing, cap and bulkhead fitting. NO LEAKS
Charles


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Some times it works and some times it does not work. :biggrin:


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

I use that nano diffuser with my DIY and it works just dandy. I ordered it from fish street though, it's half the price.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If you compare using a glass diffuser with diy co2 and with pressurized co2 then you would say it doesn't work with diy or at the very least leaves quite a bit to be desired. 

What kind of filter are you running? I would ascertain a canister since you are using diy and its working for you.


----------

